# "A Family Affair" White Pearl Euro



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

My OLDEST son Neil was kind enough to give me this blank. I do believe that it is one of his Photochromics. My daughter Sierra loved it and claimed it as her own. So, between her and I, we got it turned into a pen. She is doing really well, I believe that this is the 3rd pen that she has made and she really enjoys it. Got her using the skew and everything. The blank was really nice to work with and shines up great with wet MM. Thanks for the blank Neil!!!

Thank you for checkin' it out! Any and all comments welcome


----------



## markgum (Aug 15, 2009)

awesome


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

She did awesome!!Some of the best times you'll ever spend, and she sure seems like a chip off the old block.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 15, 2009)

Steve, that is a sweet blank! And she did the blank justice fo sho.
Ok, I am thinking I missed a memo recently. I say that because this is the second Euro I have seen today (from completely different people mind you) that have the tubes reversed and the long one is on top and the short one is one the bottom. Is there a reason behind this? I am not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Ok, I am thinking I missed a memo recently. I say that because this is the second Euro I have seen today (from completely different people mind you) that have the tubes reversed and the long one is on top and the short one is one the bottom. Is there a reason behind this? I am not complaining, just wondering.




*You are absolutely correct Hans and no you did not miss any memos. That was an oversite on my behalf. Nice eagle eye picking that up though.* :wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 15, 2009)

very nice


----------



## hewunch (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, thanks for helping me keep what is left of my sanity. :biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great Looking Pen, She did a Great job.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Dad, sis did a great job with that one. If she is a fan of the photochromic blanks I would be happy to set her up with a supply of them.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 16, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Hey Dad, sis did a great job with that one. If she is a fan of the photochromic blanks I would be happy to set her up with a supply of them.


 
What a great Big Brother you are Neil :wink::biggrin:

Your Daughter did a great job on that one Steve :good::good::good:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 17, 2009)

Your tubes may have been reversed due to oversight, but I make about 1/2 of my Euros that way on purpose. The upper barrel is too short, in my opinion, after you cut the tenon. Sometimes it looks more balanced to reverse the tubes. Either way, the pen looks nice.


----------



## kmla (Aug 17, 2009)

*Am I old?*

:glasses-nerdy:

Am I the only one who opened this thread expecting to see a picture of Uncle Bill or Mr. French on the pen?


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thank you all very much for your compliments. It is a wonderful time being able to work with my daughter at the lathe!*



wolftat said:


> Hey Dad, sis did a great job with that one. If she is a fan of the photochromic blanks I would be happy to set her up with a supply of them.



*Neil, you are AWESOME!!!*



ldb2000 said:


> What a great Big Brother you are Neil :wink::biggrin:
> 
> Your Daughter did a great job on that one Steve :good::good::good:



*Ain't he a sweet big Bro!
Thank you Butch!*



jkeithrussell said:


> Your tubes may have been reversed due to oversight, but I make about 1/2 of my Euros that way on purpose. The upper barrel is too short, in my opinion, after you cut the tenon. Sometimes it looks more balanced to reverse the tubes. Either way, the pen looks nice.



*I tend to agree with you, and I do believe that was the cause of my oversight. I don't make too many Euros anymore and I haven't looked at the directions for them in years.*



kmla said:


> :glasses-nerdy:
> 
> Am I the only one who opened this thread expecting to see a picture of Uncle Bill or Mr. French on the pen?



*LOL!!! That would have been great to have an Mr.French pen!!!! I hadn't even thought of that. I keep having the song role through my head though!
*


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey you two, great job.  The pen is a winner.


----------

